# Scored An All Original Huffy Rail Today!



## Jewelman13




----------



## Jaxon

Nice looking Rail. It has very good paint on it. Cool Score on it.


----------



## vastingray

Wow that's a nice one usually don't see them in that condition great find


----------



## Intense One

Jewelman13 said:


>



You got that right...you definitely SCORED on that find....a real beauty....now go flex its muscles!


----------



## partsguy

LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Jaxon

Very Cool Score!! Looks all original too.


----------



## 1966fastbacks

Nice, very very nice.
What is all the white stuff around the bike?


----------



## Oldnut

Is that 3.8 miles on the odometer wow


----------



## Escondido Deluxe Hornet

Looks like mine! Nice Flame Stack guard


----------

